# z690 chipset DDL ?



## dirtybirdz1017 (Feb 16, 2022)

I have been browsing forums in search of a DDL 5.1 solution for ALC 4080 (USB-based) chipset.

Not sure if this is possible, or if has been attempted. But have been using the DDL setup for years and this is the first time i am at a standstill!

Any suggestions?

How do these boards generally output a regular 5.1 signal??? HDMI? Asking for my TV/receiver setup in the future. For now am really stuck on getting DDL working somehow..

- MOBO : asus z690-f

- Trying to output dolby digital live (DDL) via toslink to soundblaster g6.

I may have an old SB X-fi card sitting around somewhere just in case, but any suggestions?

Also, am using windows 11.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 16, 2022)

try this guide but it only works for HDA Legacy realtek controllers on SPDIF, not USB

Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 11 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive) | TechPowerUp Forums



dirtybirdz1017 said:


> I have been browsing forums in search of a DDL 5.1 solution for ALC 4080 (USB-based) chipset.
> 
> Not sure if this is possible, or if has been attempted. But have been using the DDL setup for years and this is the first time i am at a standstill!
> 
> ...



LINK TO DOWNLOAD THE OFFICIAL AUDIO DRIVERS FOR YOUR PLATE
ROG STRIX Z690-F GAMING WIFI | ROG Strix | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global (asus.com)


----------



## dirtybirdz1017 (Feb 17, 2022)

Can you help me understand sorry. Would this work for ALC 4080?

I have the drivers currently for the board. When you say it will only work for legacy - i would just need DDL through spdif/toslink.

Would i also be able to output actual 5.1 through hdmi??


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 17, 2022)

dirtybirdz1017 said:


> Can you help me understand sorry. Would this work for ALC 4080?
> 
> I have the drivers currently for the board. When you say it will only work for legacy - i would just need DDL through spdif/toslink.
> 
> Would i also be able to output actual 5.1 through hdmi??


only works with SPDIF/toslink


----------



## dirtybirdz1017 (Feb 18, 2022)

Thank you for all the help. Will try and let you know


----------

